# Snowboarder attitudes on the whole, good or bad?



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Just wondering what everyone's opinion is on this? Usually I ride with friends and just hang and talk to them. If I'm waiting to hit a park feature or something, I'll strike up conversation if I feel the people are friendly. Although I spend most of my time talking/riding with friends, I'd rate my fellow snowboarders' attitudes as pretty decent in general.

But the assholes on the hill really stick out like a sore thumb. And it seems a lot of the times it's either high school kids or college freshman. It's pretty sad when you walk in the lodge, trying to have a good time and you get stared down by other dudes for no reason. It's even worse when you're on the hill and they're just dickish in general. The people who harbor this attitude are beyond me. I don't understand it at all. I ride because it's awesome and I love to see other people enjoy themselves and share in the sport as well. Why wouldn't everyone want that? :dunno:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I think peoples' attitude depends on a lot of things, little of which involves what device happens to be attached to their feet. An a-hole will be an a-hole whether he's on a board, skis, shoes, flip-flops, or barefoot. I tend to see age, gender, home state, hometown, and race as explanation for dickishness before I see what thing he's sliding on.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Attitudes seem to be influenced by maturity level; irrespective of age, gender, socio economic class or what's on their feet.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Attitudes seem to be influenced by maturity level; irrespective of age, gender, socio economic class or what's on their feet.


Couldn't said it better my self. See it in skiers to on the hill...alot of the time they are in their teens still...the ones with what I would call a bad attitude.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm just getting sick of these obnoxious little inbreeds shouting from the lift at me. I normally board alone and I get yelled at by groups of tweens EVERY single time I go. I'm usually jamming to tunes so it's not much of an issue. But it's incredibly aggravating that this happens to begin with. And when your only choice is a tiny little hill, you spend more time on the same runs and there's less chance of getting away from the brats. I've been out 6 times this year and the only person who has approached me as nice with a good attitude is the freaking ski patrol. 

If any of you are reading this and guilty of doing this: learn to be humble. We don't all have people to cruise with. Count yourself lucky and choose a good attitude.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

You guys are all stating an obvious fact. I realize that what's strapped to your feet doesn't define who you are, but you're disregarding that there's still a culture that goes along with snowboarding. Don't pretend like it doesn't have an identity, direction, or a style of dress generally speaking.

Some people that kind of ruin the culture and make it obnoxious. And as far as assholes go, I've run into way more asshole snowboarders than skiers on a number of mountains. And I don't just stick to the park, I go everywhere. And I hate to say it, but I honestly think it's because of the younger kids. Most of the mid/post college kids and beyond I've run into were mature, chill, and friendly.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

The best way to deal with douchebags is not to give them your attention... Thats it, they die on their own... Its like anything else in life, the more attention you give it the more influence it has on you.... 

I'm still a newbie and only been up about 7-8 times, so my generalizations are not well based, but I still have to see a skiier drinking beer on the lift and throwing the empties below them, or being so baked that they have no idea wtf they're doing and speed past newbies and crashing into them.... Where as boarders, well its a common sight.

But I personally dont really care about any of it... I go there to have fun and learn... Most of the time I feel ljke im the only soul on that hill anyways....


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Jeez. Staredowns, hurling beer cans, yelling, crashing you out...

Where do you guys ride? In a ghetto?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Most people think I'm an asshole because I honestly just don't give a fuck to talk to anyone when I ride. With the abundance of tourists that come through here I got sick of answering the same questions over and over so I just turn the music up loud and ignore people. I also have a natural look on my face that most people think is me starring them down. 

But as far as teeners and college freshman that's spot on. We had a lifestyles group in the county last week something like 1,600 kids or something. I heard 2 of the douchers in the lift line say this about me "look at that guys kit it's so fucking old and jenky" I'm riding next years shit so I don't know what the hell they were talking about. But that group was just a bunch of douche nozzles the ones staying in the condo above mine trashed the condo, the court yard, the community hot tub, and puked all over the poor ladies porch underneath them.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess I am a pretty friendly person on the mountain. I will say hi to people and like to have a little chit chat on the lifts. I do not put up with punks though. You are right, most are late teens. There are a few instances this year where some punk talks shit to me or one of my family members (or cuts the entire fucking lift line). I won't hesitate to call them out. Usually they smart off to me. My usual response is "Boy, while you were jerking off to daddy's playboys, I was sitting in a hostile country with live ammo shooting mutha fuckers. Don't piss me off". That usually shuts them up. If it doesn't, I take my board off and walk twards them. Then they run. I am a big dude.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

I met a couple of kids on the lift yesterday who were perfectly polite. They were high school guys from out-of-state who had come to the resort for the weekend on a school trip. They said I was one of the few adult snowboarders (rather than skiers) they had ever met. They asked a lot of questions about the different runs and seemed happy to be there.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> I'm just getting sick of these obnoxious little inbreeds shouting from the lift at me. I normally board alone and I get yelled at by groups of tweens EVERY single time I go. I'm usually jamming to tunes so it's not much of an issue. But it's incredibly aggravating that this happens to begin with. And when your only choice is a tiny little hill, you spend more time on the same runs and there's less chance of getting away from the brats. I've been out 6 times this year and the only person who has approached me as nice with a good attitude is the freaking ski patrol.
> 
> If any of you are reading this and guilty of doing this: learn to be humble. We don't all have people to cruise with. Count yourself lucky and choose a good attitude.


This happens quite a bit around here too, and it usually just comes from the teens. The only other time is in the lodge or ticket lines. The other day I had the kids behind me talking about how torn up the back (heel area) of my pants were. I turn around and of course they have the latest gear, shaun white signatures series or whatever the fuck. I commented "how much did your mommy pay for your equipment?" Not a fucking word.

The only time I get a bad attitude with people is the idiots who are ramming the tail of my board in the lift line. Every 5 seconds..bump...bump...bump and it frequently happens with adults too.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I obviously generalized... I think 95 % of people who board/ski are nice polite people who want ro have fun and enjoy the snow like everybody else... But its the small 5 who are idiots and most noticeable....


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

AIRider said:


> I obviously generalized... I think 95 % of people who board/ski are nice polite people who want ro have fun and enjoy the snow like everybody else... But its the small 5 who are idiots and most noticeable....


You can have a dozen nice encounters but the one bad encounter is the one you remember for a long time. I hate that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

that1guy said:


> I guess I am a pretty friendly person on the mountain. I will say hi to people and like to have a little chit chat on the lifts. I do not put up with punks though. You are right, most are late teens. There are a few instances this year where some punk talks shit to me or one of my family members (or cuts the entire fucking lift line). I won't hesitate to call them out. Usually they smart off to me. My usual response is "Boy, while you were jerking off to daddy's playboys, I was sitting in a hostile country with live ammo shooting mutha fuckers. Don't piss me off". That usually shuts them up. If it doesn't, I take my board off and walk twards them. Then they run. I am a big dude.


HAHA you're that guy.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

It's pretty good for the most part, unfortunately with snowboarding there's a good number of people who turn it into a "being cool" dick measuring contest. These are mostly kids in highschool with a very limited grasp on reality. Some kids must think that strapping on a snowboarding and putting on some goggles way too big for their face means they can shut there brains off and get as rowdy and onboxious as possible.

Every year of riding I swear that group of stereotypical punks gets younger and younger.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

that1guy said:


> I guess I am a pretty friendly person on the mountain. I will say hi to people and like to have a little chit chat on the lifts. I do not put up with punks though. You are right, most are late teens. There are a few instances this year where some punk talks shit to me or one of my family members (or cuts the entire fucking lift line). I won't hesitate to call them out. Usually they smart off to me. My usual response is "Boy, while you were jerking off to daddy's playboys, I was sitting in a hostile country with live ammo shooting mutha fuckers. Don't piss me off". That usually shuts them up. If it doesn't, I take my board off and walk twards them. Then they run. I am a big dude.


Personally if I could have my pick I'd rather be jerking off to playboys. Just sayin. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Phenom said:


> Personally if I could have my pick I'd rather be jerking off to playboys. Just sayin. :thumbsup:


Too funny!


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Most people think I'm an asshole because I honestly just don't give a fuck to talk to anyone when I ride. With the abundance of tourists that come through here I got sick of answering the same questions over and over so I just turn the music up loud and ignore people. I also have a natural look on my face that most people think is me starring them down.


Keeping to yourself doesn't make you an asshole though. I chat it up when the situation warrants it but for the most part I keep to myself or my group as well. Your natural look doesn't make you an asshole either. But if you use your natural look to make eye contact with every single dude that walks by you, well that makes you an asshole. And based on anything I've read from you, I'm confident you go to the mountain solely to have fun, fuck around with friends, and ride. There's no room for bullshit in that equation.



Phenom said:


> It's pretty good for the most part, unfortunately with snowboarding there's a good number of people who turn it into a "being cool" dick measuring contest. These are mostly kids in highschool with a very limited grasp on reality. Some kids must think that strapping on a snowboarding and putting on some goggles way too big for their face means they can shut there brains off and get as rowdy and onboxious as possible.
> 
> Every year of riding I swear that group of stereotypical punks gets younger and younger.


This is exactly the problem. It's a dick measuring contest. They might as well just come out and say, "Hey... you! Let's show our dicks to each other! I want to compare dicks because I feel generally inadequate, and possibly besting you will make me feel better about myself! I BET MINE IS BIGGER!" It's pathetic and primitive. Engaging with them sucks you into a metaphorical dick showing. I advise against playing their game  

I think if I happen to run into any assholes I'm going to say something random. "By the way, did you redeem most recent Wegmans coupon? 50% off of tater tots, helluva deal!" or "I'm afraid of pigeons!" and then I'll pretend to dry heave. They'd have no idea what to do.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

phile00 said:


> based on anything I've read from you, I'm confident you go to the mountain solely to have fun, fuck around with friends, and ride. There's no room for bullshit in that equation.


 Yeah that's pretty much what my day is go up shred my face off for a few hours then go home.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Maybe its my imagination, but I think most older people (30`s through 60`s) are more easy going and extroverted because they have reached a point where they are more comfortable in their own skin and no longer worry so much about what other people think. Many younger people have a lot of social bullshit going on and are stressing out about what others think. I think it really interferes with who they really are on the inside....:dunno:


I think that's fairly true except for a stage guys go through in their 50's when they develop an intolerance towards...well, everybody and everything...and are outspoken about it, then in their 60's they mellow out again. 

I ride a lot midweek and a large percentage of the resort guests are retirees, so I don't have to deal with too many guys who are "young, dumb, full of cum."


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Pack mentality rules teenagers as well..same teenager boarding or skiing with out friends cool, considerate with friends that are being assholes same person is asshole. Oh well...I just tune them out..I have limited time at the hill or on the mountain so I am not going let any one or group ruin that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Our biggest pain in the ass in the high schoolers that come up on the buses. They are pretty brainless and most have no clue how to ride other that jibbing and they are clueless about sharing the hill....we call them "unguided missiles"....:laugh: Much of this brainless behavior is due to them just having fun and not really thinking about anything else. Most of the "problems" they cause are out of total obliviousness, not malice. Usually, if you call them out on something in a civil manner and are not a dick about it, there is about a 90% chance of a "oh sorry man my bad" kind of response.


BUS KIDS! That's what we used to call them when I lived in NY every Friday the city of Buffalo's ski/snowboard clubs would descend on our resort and what you're describing is the shit show we'd see.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't have a home mountain and as my forum name suggests I do a lot of traveling from one resort to the next, across Europe and mostly alone.

The attitudes of snowboarders I meet vary depending on what type of resort it is (freeride vs. freestyle) and whether they are local or not and in a group or alone. Below are some of my generalizations:

The biggest assholes usually tend to be in big freestyle resorts (big park culture) who are born locals and who are in big groups and in their teens/early twenties. They usually have no respect for anyone or anything, probably stepping all over you and your gear, getting abusive, etc. My biggest problem is not with the shit they dish out but the fact that I have to control myself not to tear them up. 

The most chilled and friendly people tend to be in big freeride resorts who are visiting locals - i.e. people who come there to work for the season. In these places there isn't that "tough" park/street culture, people tend to be older and more mature and the visiting locals tend to be pretty open since they are in pretty much the same boat as you.

Too bad I'm all for going into the big parks at the moment. I spend a lot of time surrounded by little assholes


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> The biggest assholes usually tend to be in big freestyle resorts (big park culture) who are born locals and who are in big groups and in their teens/early twenties. They usually have no respect for anyone or anything, probably stepping all over you and your gear, getting abusive, etc. My biggest problem is not with the shit they dish out but the fact that I have to control myself not to tear them up.


Yeah, I feel for you man. I'm glad it's not so bad where I'm from. It seems like you run into it a lot. I wish people weren't generally so weak-minded, ignorant, and pathetic. Aside from if someone is outright negligent and they run into me or are reckless and hurt someone, I like to see people enjoy the sport and have fun. I respect all levels of riding as well. I hate that newbies are given a hard time sometimes, that really pisses me off.

I would love to start a snowboard park in central NY with the intention of creating a good, positive community. And by that I just mean respect. It doesn't have to be all smiles, hand-holding, and hippy drum circles, but fucking civility and respect are what I'd really like to push. I've been mulling it around in my head for the past couple of winters and I have the resources to do it, and do it right. I'd keep a close watch looking for assholes and would kick them out immediately. I'd make it a two strikes rule. Help instead of hinder, or leave well enough alone. That's how it should be


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

phile00 said:


> I wish people weren't generally so weak-minded, ignorant, and pathetic.


Totally agree! That sums up my attitude towards society.


----------

